# A flavor I had in Japan that I keep craving. Any ideas?



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

In Japan they have microwave vending machines and there is one specific product which comes in a white/grey box with red japanese text/logo. It has two to 4 hotdogs depending on which one you get, these hotdogs have a really good texture it's super light, very refined. The flavor was like some lobster butter pepper with idk what flavor I guess some kind of peperika or chili powder flavor as a real undertone hint.

This flavor, is the exact same flavor a restaurant which I bought a hamburgu from. The hamburgu or rather bunless hamburger, came with a bunch of steak sauce on it, this steak sauce had that lobster butter pepper chili powder flavor, prob 100000x better than A1 or any generic steaksauce ull find in stores. Also it was chunkyish, you would get chunks of sauce not in a bad way that were more condensed with this flavor. Comparing that steak sauce or hamburgu sauce to A1, A1 sauce is like pure vinegar in contrast without any depth of flavor.

Now so I keep having this craving for this flavor, I have 0 idea what it is. I've actually tried recreating it, nothing I say to describe it works in real life. You can make a lobster butter, throw some pepper and chili in there and it'll taste nothing like what I'm trying to describe. Does anyone have any idea what flavor I'm craving or what combination of seasoning it was? Or perhaps the specific product of vending machine hotdogs, white/grey box with red japanese text/logo.


Edit: In my mind, I feel like this flavor would be insane to season steaks with and grill them. And it was def used in the hamburgu sauce, and the hotdogs had a lighter version of the same seasoning/flavor to them as well.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at 10:30 on this video. The only sauce I heard him say was a spicy mustard. This is Japan so their mustard maybe a lot different than what we think is mustard. This could take you down a different avenue to getting what your looking for......I hope this helped....ChefBillyB

Take a look at this sauce and how its described. It sounds like what you're looking for.

https://wenzelsauce.com/collections...MI5L-PhIKA5QIVVh6tBh06oAdxEAMYASAAEgIda_D_BwE


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds like a togarashi miso butter sauce


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting video..the mustard looks intriguing.
We have a "Japadog" here @ $7 a pop for a hot dog.
They use "Kewpie" mayo - a bit expensive, with a short shelf life..in a strange, softer-than-normal squeeze bottle.
The flavour is definitely different than homemade or commercial.
(It's great in California rolls, WHY sushi, etc.)
Dogs are also topped with a teriyaki sauce and chopped nori.
I'll have to try to clone 'em sometime!


----------

